

Show HN: insanepenguin.com (weekend project) - no idea what this is useful for - lazyeye
http://insanepenguin.com/index.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com&hacker=scrambled%20eggs

======
zdouglas
[4tehlulz]([http://insanepenguin.com/goto.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fejohn.org...](http://insanepenguin.com/goto.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fejohn.org%2Fblog%2Fjavascript-
as-a-first-language%2F&general=genital))

------
thealoof
Scrambled Egg News. Heh.

------
ashishb4u
phishing made easy.

